# Transition Froverge To Lever



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have intermittently over the past twenty years been carrying out research on a gold fusee pocket watch which I own , the results have raised as many questions as answer. I was intrigued by a recent article in the Horological Journal (Jan 2010) concerning the missing link which discussed the transition within the english watchmakers from verge fusee to english lever by converting verge to english lever. My first thoughts were that my watch was in that category .The following is a brief description of my watch and it's anomalies and i would be grateful of your opinion.

The watch is a gold cased fusee with an English side lever escapement.

Retailed by

William Gray (1764-1846) at 13 New Bond Street. He is recorded as Goldsmith, Jeweller and Cutler to their Royal Highnesses, The Prince of Wales and the Duke of York in 1790.

Movement by

Allam and Caithness,

1800-1809, 119 Bond Street, London,

sucessor of Allam and Clements,

119 Bond Street, London,

I at first assumed that this was a conversion from an existing verge to English lever but several factors at first confused me the main one being that it was too early to be an English lever and all the movements I have found by Allam & Caithness were verge and appeared outwardly to be the same.see sample

http://www.antique-watch.com/des/m1012.html

On dismantling the movement I noted that the hole in the plate (this would not have accommodated a conventional verge crown wheel) for the balance wheel is round rather than rectangular as would be the case if it began life as a verge also the hole has no insert fitted to reduce to a round hole. No hack lever or spring are fitted. A ten turn hairspring. All plates and parts have the same numbering. Third and fourth wheels are of similar design.The fusee does not have maintaining power

There don't appear to be any extraneous pivot holes or plugs..so this looks as if it ended if as it started out, a lever.

When I purchased the watch it had a damaged lever of a different shape (retangular with no relief pin) in the bottom of the box. The table roller on my watch has no relief so I have assumed that the lever has been replaced at some time.

The hallmarks on the case date it to 1801.

The case appears to be a first instance hunting case. These were an adaptation of the English consular case design but with a solid front cover rather than a crystal and has an engine turned finish which again is unusual for for 1801.

Case maker was either James Mason registered (1775) or James Macklin registered (1777).

Allam and Caithness ceased watch making in 1809 which leads me to the conclusion that they may have redesigned their verge ( rather than a conversion at a later date) to accommodate the English lever if so then I conclude that it could be an early form of English lever and another step forward in it's development.

Allam & Clements also made watch movements the same or similar to those shown in my link. One of these is in the British Museum another by Allam & Caithness is in the British Maritime Museum whether these are verge or lever I have no Knowledge.

I accept that I could be wrong in my assumptions as my expertise is limited.

Any questions or answers will be most welcome.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Another two pics


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh, hello little precious!!

What a stunning watch in an outstanding quality! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

When did the manufacture of verge end and engish lever begin in Gt Britain or was there a long transition over a period of time.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I think you're probably right about it not being a conversion; I agree with your analysis of the hole for the Balance Staff, and would add that the Movement is probably too thin to accomodate any sensible Crown Wheel. This would then be a very early example an English Lever (the Straight Line Lever was invented in 1757 by Thomas Mudge (only becomming common in 1815), and the English Lever is a later development).

The elaborate shape of the Lever may be due to the fact that the English Lever is decended from the Swiss [straight Line] Lever, this example being made before it was simplified to a simple rectangle.

Does this Watch Wind from the front AND the back; or am I missing something?


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

ValvesRule said:


> I think you're probably right about it not being a conversion; I agree with your analysis of the hole for the Balance Staff, and would add that the Movement is probably too thin to accomodate any sensible Crown Wheel. This would then be a very early example an English Lever (the Straight Line Lever was invented in 1757 by Thomas Mudge (only becomming common in 1815), and the English Lever is a later development).
> 
> The elaborate shape of the Lever may be due to the fact that the English Lever is decended from the Swiss [straight Line] Lever, this example being made before it was simplified to a simple rectangle.
> 
> Does this Watch Wind from the front AND the back; or am I missing something?


Thanks for your input most welcome. It does wind back and front for what reason i do not know, possibly to allow a fastidious owner to wind from the rear and avoid damaging the porcelain dial?.

It has been described to me as an English side lever is this term correct?.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Seismic one said:


> Thanks for your input most welcome. It does wind back and front for what reason i do not know, possibly to allow a fastidious owner to wind from the rear and avoid damaging the porcelain dial?.
> 
> It has been described to me as an English side lever is this term correct?.


Technically, 'English Side Lever' would be a tautology, but other than that there's nothing against it. 'English Lever' or 'Side Lever' are generally used.



> When did the manufacture of verge end and engish lever begin in Gt Britain or was there a long transition over a period of time.


There was a gradual transition from Verge to English Lever. Verge Watches were made [relatively] cheaply into the 1850s, to the point where the Maker didn't really bother with the finishing, and left coarse file marks on the Plates and c0ck.

If we take your Watch as being near the beginning, then the transition took around 50 years.


----------



## alba (Jul 14, 2010)

What a lovely watch, can i assume that this would be a fairly rare watch.

I was under the impression that the lever watch only became common after 1830.

I am always amazed at the workmanship of the watchmakers and of the toolmakers who made it possible.


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Gosh, what a beauty! I would actually give one of my legs for this!

EDIT: I can't help but notice that the pallet fork is very similar in design to an 1888 watch I'm working on, Neat!


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is the link to the Allam & Clements pocketwatch held by the British Maritime Museum

My link


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry link did not work-

My link

http://www.nmm.ac.uk/collections/nelson/viewObject.cfm/category/90326?ID=JEW0253


----------



## alba (Jul 14, 2010)

Interesting link to the British Maritime Museum-

On the left of the picture there is another link in green letters which leads to a photo collection of 42 pocketwatches held by the museum dating back to 1760.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Hello again, i am still investigating the origins of this movement although most people agree that it did not start out as a verge could it possibly have been a cylinder movement and then converted to lever at a later date?.

Would this have been a big improvement or would it not been worth the effort?.

From the photo's would this theory be credible?.

From my investigations i have discovered that Allam & Caithness were producing cylinder movements at that time.


----------

